# who has more than 150k miles on their ga16de?



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

*who has more thank 150k miles on their ga16de?*

who has more than 150k miles on their ga16de? :fluffy:


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

me!!!!!183k


----------



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

i do i do 159k still running strong and smoking v6 camaros and mustangs


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

over 155+++, but the odometer says 140+++ cause of the cluster swap i did


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

149k for me;( 1k away damnit!


----------



## B14PWR (Dec 28, 2003)

Close to 191,000 for me. still running strong!!!


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

I have 85k kilometers on my 92, which is what, 50k miles?? I don't drive it very far at all! Living down town and having a winter car has its benefits...


----------



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

I have around 170k miles and it still has balls


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

why are there so many threads about milage?


----------



## 92SentraWA (Nov 6, 2003)

163,000 and runnin strong on mine


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

these are pointless but w/e


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I have about 185,000 miles on the ticker ... I put the turbo on at 175,00.
-dave


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

mine has 220 000 km no problem and it doesnt burn any oil
despite abusing driving


----------



## ged1122 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Miles*

I got yall all beat 
my GA16DE has 164K miles 
this engine
on the one i replaced two years ago it had 150K
so in reality my car has 31?K miles
my girl had it for the last three years on other engine and took several cross country trips to see family.


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

ged1122 said:


> I got yall all beat
> my GA16DE has 164K miles
> this engine
> on the one i replaced two years ago it had 150K
> ...


but the question was "who has more on their ga16de?" although you have certainly racked up the miles on your car, there are other people who have more milage on their engine. :thumbup: is the engine the only thing that went during those 300k? do you still have the original tranny in there? that would be nuts if you did.

btw i've got the equivalent of 109k mi (178 km) on my b14


----------



## B14PWR (Dec 28, 2003)

*Ok sounds great, 310,000 miles but how many miles did the 1.6 have on it that replaced the 164k motor. so what is reality. was it a fresh motor or a junkyard special with 125k on it. *


ged1122 said:


> I got yall all beat
> my GA16DE has 164K miles
> this engine
> on the one i replaced two years ago it had 150K
> ...


----------



## 921.6sentra (Dec 15, 2002)

I have 240,000 miles on my motor. My wife bought the car brand new in 92 and wrecked it 1 year ago with 224,000 on the clock so I bought a 91 and put the motor in and have put 16k on it since the swap. The only thing that has been replaced on the motor is the front seal and the alternator. I love these cars the car still gets 35-39mpg and only uses about 1 qt of oil between changes.


----------



## B14PWR (Dec 28, 2003)

Sounds like you you have one hell of a nissan. I bought my 96 200sx last year for $400 wrecked. Replaced front end with paint and even installed projector halos and new tires. I have less than $1500 in car and gets 40mpg on highway with 192,000 miles. Now I need a front seal. goes through quart of oil a week. leakes not used. One of the best cars I have ever owned.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Damn 921.6sentra, which mine even got 30! Its a 91 XE, replaced fuel filter, air filter, plugs/wire, cap/rotor, still gets shit mileage


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

:fluffy: 261,xxx *Miles* The woman that bought it new took it to the dealer for _everything_ I have a stack of service records 8 inches thick. Runs strong......... :cheers:


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Just rolled 150k on my way home today


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

there is another one of these threads in the b14 chassis we should combine all of our miles and get the mean , median, and mode that would be cool haha .............pointless thread


----------



## slosentra93 (Feb 11, 2004)

TOOQIK said:


> who has more than 150k miles on their ga16de? :fluffy:


154k here


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

i rolled 150,000 miles in my drive way, literally just turned to 150,000 miles IN THE DRIVEWAY! anyway as of tonight i have 158,423 miles got it at ~129,000 miles bout a year and 9 months ago.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

108 here, running strong!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

100k...second motor though...


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> 100k...second motor though...


Mine turned 146,000 yesterday. Original engine/tranny. leaking front main seal (fresh oil all the time). Bought it 7/03 with 129,000 miles. I think the starter and alternator were replaced prior to my purchase. Biggest surprise, she still has original plugs/wires/cap/rotor/etc. I really need to get that tune-up done.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

I traded in my old 97 GXE last year with 251,357 miles on it, same trans,original CV's everything. Only had a rear main oil leak...


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

Got 140k+++,but left the speedo cable off for a year after the dealer didn't put it back on after replacing my clutch!


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

Dwntyme said:


> I traded in my old 97 GXE last year with 251,357 miles on it, same trans,original CV's everything. Only had a rear main oil leak...


Damn, original CV's? I've replaced mine twice already, and I don't beat on her. Impressive!


----------



## RBS13 (Dec 11, 2003)

The 95 has over 215,000 miles. but a new engine is about to go in

My dads 92 had over 320,000 miles on it before he donated it. Original clutch. Come to think of it i think everything was original.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

my GA had 248k before the swap....the GA16 was holdin up strong i miss the slow thing at time hehe its in junkyard heaven right now


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

600 miles into my 150k. I would have hit it a long time ago, but my car was down for 3 months (the longest three months of my life). Now I just need to replace a belt and maybe the O2 sensors and this and that........


----------



## aquasport17 (Aug 14, 2003)

*251K On my NX 1600*

My 1991 Nissan NX has 251,391 miles on it's original engine. I am the second owner since it had 35K on it in 1993. I bought it for 8200 bucks. It has the original timing chains, orginal water and oil pump etc - All other engine components are original. The alternator was changed two years ago. It's on it's second set of belts.

It get 37 to 40MPG on the highway, doesn't burn a drop of oil. It has the original transmission and the fluid has been changed once in the cars lifetime. I changed the oil every 3,000 miles with castrol GTX. 

I am currently driving the car 180 Miles a day 4 days a week.


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Gotta love these GA16s. Yes they are slow, but they are very gutsy! My 93 Sentra has 159K on it, and stand next to it when it idles.... it sounds ridiculously quiet. The only stupid thing that has happened to me was a huge part of the exhaust snapped and fell off while I was driving down the street. I have since gotten it replaced. Water pump replaced, both front axles replaced. Front main seal leaks a few drops here and there. But she starts up happily every time. 

I last had an '87 Sentra 1.6 (dont know engine model number). She retired at 170K when she was hit by a truck on I-95  She was still running strong. My sister's Pulsar, same year with the same engine, was even better. My old Sentra's auto tranny was on its way out. The Pulsar's engine and tranny were still running very strong. My mother also had an '87 Sentra and she got over 300K out of the motor and tranny. 

Everyone touts the Civic and Corollas, but Sentras stand up to them and probably out-do many of them in terms of reliabilty. These are all great little cars, but the Sentras never seem to get the respect they deserve for exceptional reliability. I hope the QG18 can continue Nissan's trend of building highly reliable small 4-cyl enignes!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I used to put alot of milage on my car, but sence Im selling it I cut back my traveling in the Sentra a huge amount. As we speak(type) Im at 143800 and runs like a champ :thumbup: 

I dont wanna let go


----------



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

266,532 miles, just replaced cv's at 266,000 miles, and originally trans, only thing kinmda major that has gone were the cv's


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

woooooo, this thread was revived after almost a year!!!! But to keep this pointless thing going i have 204,xxx mi. with a new motor and tranny sitting in my garage


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

It's the fun on this forum.Don't need to say it's "pointless" when others enjoy talking about how reliable their cars are.
My 92 Sentra got 149,6XXmiles,going on 150k within a month.I am the third owner of it and all of us(as I know from the record)this car has been babe since it's born.Change both front axles two months ago and got a pair of new front tires last month.I have driven on this car to many national parks.It's still running like a champ expect those tie rods need to be replaced...


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

167K today. New clutch.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have just about 150 k on mine...replacing the head in a few days though


----------



## cwruck05 (Jul 9, 2004)

Running 147k right now, bought it at 107k in June 2004. :thumbup:


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

cwruck05 said:


> Running 147k right now, bought it at 107k in June 2004. :thumbup:


Just hit 196K today after running between NJ and Waldorf, MD 5 times yesterday to help a buddy of mine move up this way.

The GA may be a 'kid' compared to the SR but it'll definitely take alot to wear that motor out. Out of all the cars I've had (all V6s), this one seems to take the abuse of a 'lead foot' and hwy spurts like a champ. Not bad for a lil 4 banger


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I had 183k miles on my 93 Sentra before we donated it to the Red Cross 1 year ago.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

170,000..... and still running


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

153053 miles not KM for me


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

bump. just hit 220,000 miles.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

just crossed the 200,000K mark in september.... I recently upped the boost to 15 psi

-dave




dave_f said:


> I have about 185,000 miles on the ticker ... I put the turbo on at 175,00.
> -dave


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

..my friend had one at 245,000 before it died..


----------

